# جهاز طبي جديد لمكافحة سرطان الثدي



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2010)

​ 

​* جهاز طبي جديد لمكافحة سرطان الثدي *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: سرطان الثدي أكثر أنواع السرطان في ألمانيا_

* ظهرت مؤخرا أجهزة طبية جديدة للتعرف المبكر على سرطان الثدي ومكافحته، منها  جهاز الماسح الآلي لحجم الثدي، الذي يعمل بتقنية الموجات فوق الصوتية  للكشف عن الأورام بدلا من الأشعة، كما يقدم الجهاز الجديد صورا ثلاثية  الأبعاد.*





سرطان  الثدي هو أكثر أنواع السرطان انتشارا في ألمانيا، فسنويا تصاب سبعة وخمسون  ألف امرأة بهذا المرض. وكلما تم التعرف عليه مبكرا، كلما زادت فرص الشفاء  منه رغم أنه مرض قاتل. حين يفحص الطبيب ثدي المريضة فإنه يعتمد في التشخيص  على حواس اللمس والنظر والسمع.​ للمس  تكفيه اليدان، وللنظر يحتاج الطبيب إلى مساعدة من صورة أشعة. لكن الأطباء  يستطيعون حتى سماع الورم كما يقول الدكتور ألكسندر موندينغر، أخصائي الأشعة  في مستشفى أوزنابروك "في الفحص العادي يُمرِّر الطبيب رأس جهاز الموجات  فوق الصوتية "الأولتراشل" فوق الثدي، فيرسل هذا موجات صوتية إلى عمق الثدي،  فيرجع الصدى عن تركيبة الثدي. هذا الصدى عبارة عن معلومات من بعض المقاطع  في الثدي على شكل طبقات رقيقة جدا، يمكن للطبيب تكوين استنتاجاته منها".​ ​ *فحص الأشعة لا يناسب المرأة الشابة*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  صورة أشعة لفحص الثدي_وسواء  استخدم الطبيب الأشعة أو جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية، فإن لكل طريقة  مزاياها. فالأشعة قادرة على الكشف عن أورام سرطان الثدي في مراحلها الأولى.  أما الفتيات الشابات، فالأفضل فحصهن بجهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية لأن نسيج  الثدي يكون أكثر صلابة وكثافة. كما يمكن للأطباء معرفة ما إذا كان الورم  خبيثا أم حميدا بدون الحاجة إلى أخذ عينة من نسيج الثدي.​ وحتى  حين يحتاج الطبيب إلى أخذ عينة، فإن تقنية الموجات فوق الصوتية مفيدة أيضا  "يمكن اليوم أخذ عينة من نسيج الثدي برأس إبرة وتحديد المكان بدقة متناهية  بالمليمترات وبما أن أخذ العينة يتم بالتخدير الموضعي، فإن المرأة لا تشعر  بأي نوع من الألم"، كما يقول الدكتور ألكسندر موندينغر.​ وقد  أظهرت الدراسات أن استخدام الأطباء لآليات الفحص الثلاث، اللمس والنظر  والسمع بالأشعة والموجات فوق الصوتية، يمكنهم من اكتشاف 95 بالمائة من  الأورام. لكن في الواقع يتم حتى الآن الاعتماد على الأشعة بالدرجة الأولى  بسبب التكلفة العالية لأجهزة الموجات فوق الصوتية.​ وقد  يتغير هذا الأمر بعد اختراع جهاز جديد يطلق عليه اسم "الماسح الآلي لحجم  الثدي" يستطيع القيام بمسح شامل للثدي بشكل ثلاثي الأبعاد. ويشرح الدكتور  ينز أوفه بلومر من المدينة الطبية لعلاج أمراض الثدي في برلين، حيث يوجد  الجهاز الجديد، كيفية عمله :"تستلقي المرأة على ظهرها، تماما مثلما هو  الحال عند إجراء فحص الموجات فوق الصوتية العادي، ويوضع رأس الماسح الكبير  فوق صدرها ويبدأ بعملية مسح الثدي تلقائيا. تشعر المرأة بضغط خفيف على  الصدر، لكنه غير مؤلم. والفحص خال تماما من الأشعة. بعد الفحص يجلس الطبيب  مع المرأة ويناقشان النتيجة".​ ​ *26 جهازا في ألمانيا برمتها*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  تقنية الموجات فوق الصوتية تستخدم أيضا للتعرف على حال الجنين._إضافة  إلى ذلك يمكن للأطباء تخزين هذه المعلومات والاحتفاظ بها للمستقبل: "مثلا  عند إجراء الفحوص الوقائية في السنوات المقبلة، نعثر أحيانا على تغيّر طفيف  في الثدي، وهذا التغيّر يمكننا التأكد منه بعد مقارنة صوره بالصور السابقة  الموجودة في الأرشيف".​ ويضيف  ينز أوفه بلومر عن مزايا هذا الجهاز الذي بُدء باستخدامه لأول مرة في  السنة الماضية في مدينة بيليفيلد ويوجد منه اليوم 26 جهازا في جميع  ألمانيا: "هذه الطريقة تناسب بالدرجة الأولى المريضة التي تم التأكد من  وجود ورم في ثديها، لأن الجهاز قادر على الكشف عن وجود أورام أخرى وعن  تحديد موضع الورم بدقة متناهية. ومن غير الواضح بعد إذا كان الجهاز يناسب  امرأة ثديها طبيعي. لكن أعتقد أنه مناسب رغم عدم  إثبات ذلك بعد". ويعكف  بلومر وزملاؤه حاليا على فحص "ماسح الثدي" هذا للتأكد من أنه فعلا أفضل من  جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية العادي، وأنه قادر على التعرف على الأورام  الصغيرة جدا.​ ​
سابينة كينكارتس/د\ب\30\12


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2011)

موضوع حلو
شكرا الك كليمو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

روزي



شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2011)

مشكور   على المجهود الرائع
 موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا



​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2011)

just member


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> مشكور   على المجهود الرائع
> موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا
> 
> 
> ​





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا
ربنا يشفى الكل
شكرا أخى كليمو


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2011)

مرض خطير واعتبره عصري لان اغلب السيدات اللي بعرفهم اصيبوا به منهم توفوا ومنهم خضعوا لعمليات استئصال الورم وفقدوا ثدي وبقوا بواحد ومازالوا يعانوا من اوجاع مبرحة
عافنا الله من هذا المرض الخطير وابعده عن اولاده
ونصيحة اللي بيحس بشئ تحت ثدي مثل كتلة او حبة غريبة الافضل يستشير دكتور ومن المهم الفحوصات الدورية للسلامة
موضوع مميز كعادتك كليمووو
ربنا يباركك
سلمت يداك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل جدا
> ربنا يشفى الكل
> شكرا أخى كليمو






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

كويس يااني

المهم اكتشافه باكراً

قبل فوات الاوان

مشكورة للمرور

الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (7 يناير 2011)

حبيت اشارك بكام مشاركة طالما الهم علاقة بالموضوع​ 
*سرطان الثدي قد يؤثر في مزاج الشريك سلباً*






"سرطان الثدي لا يؤثر فقط على حياة المريض"​ 


خلصت دراسة دانماركية الى أن الرجال الذين تعاني شريكاتهم من سرطان الثدي ينبغي عليهم الخضوع لفحوصات لصحتهم النفسية.
وأشارت الدراسة أن 39 بالمئة من الرجال اللذين تعاني شريكاتهم من سرطان الثدي، أكثر عرضة لأن يكونوا بحاجة إلى علاج في المستشفى من مشكلات ترتبط بمزاجهم.
نشرت نتائج هذه الدراسة في مجلة "السرطان" العلمية، وتعد واحدة من أكبر الدراسات التي بحثت في الآثار المترتبة لمرض السرطان في الصحة العقلية والنفسية لأقارب المصابين.
وقد أجرى الباحثون من "معهد علم الأوبئة السرطانية" في كوبنهاغن الدراسة على سجلات أكثر من مليون رجل أعمارهم من 30 فما فوق، ممن لم يسبق واصيبوا بمرض عقلي، وكانوا يعيشون مع شريك مصاب بالسرطان لأكثر من خمس سنوات.
وعلى مدى 13 عاما، تم تشخيص مرض سرطان الثدي لدى شريكات نحو 20538 من هؤلاء الرجال. وبعد ذلك، نقل الى المستشفى 180 رجلا منهم باضطرابات مزاج حادة. وكان معظمهم بصحة نفسية جيدة من قبل.
يشار إلى أن درجة خطورة سرطان الثدي تؤثر في احتمال ضرورة إدخال الرجل الى المستشفى من عدمه، كما أن عودة مرض سرطان الثدي بعد علاجه يؤثر أيضاً بشكل سلبي في صحة الرجل.
والرجال الذين توفيت شريكاتهم من المرض هم أكثر عرضة لأن يكونوا بحاجة إلى علاج بـ 3.6 أضعاف من أولئك اللذين شفيت شريكتهم من المرض.
*"أطلب المساعدة"*​ 
يقول البروفسور كريستوفر يوهانسن الذي ترأس الفريق البحثي: "إن تشخيص سرطان الثدي لا يؤثر فقط على حياة المريض ولكن يمكن أيضا أن يؤثر تأثيرا خطيراً على الشريك".
ويضيف: "نحن نقترح أن نميّز بين الشركاء لمرضى السرطان عموماً وأولئك لمرضى سرطان الثدي لا سيما إن ظهرت أعراض الاكتئاب التي قد يكون لرصدها مبكراً دوراً أساسياً لمنع النتائج المدمرة للسرطان".
ويوافق متحدث باسم مؤسسة ماكميلان لدعم مصابي السرطان مع المقترح مشيراً إلى أن السرطان له "تأثير مدمر" على عائلات بأكملها، وليس على الشخص المصاب فحسب.
ويضيف بأن "الرجال في كثير من الأحيان يشعرون بأن عليهم اظهار القوة وغالباً ما يكتمون مشاعرهم".
"وهذا يمكن ان يجعل التعامل مع مرض شريكاتهم أصعب، ولهذا السبب نحن نحثهم على الحصول على الدعم والمساعدة".​ 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/scienceandtech/2010/09/100927_cancer_study_denmark.shtml​


----------



## اني بل (7 يناير 2011)

*آمال في إنتاج لقاح جديد ضد سرطان الثدي*






قال العلماء إن اللقاح الجديد قد يحتاج إلى سنوات قبل أن يكون متوفرا على نطاق واسع​ 


قال علماء أمريكيون إنهم طورا لقاحا جديدا استهدف منع سرطان الثدي من الانتقال إلى فئران المختبرات.
ويخطط الباحثون، الذين نشروا نتائج أبحاثهم في مجلة نيتر، لتجريب العقار الجديد على البشر.
لكن العلماء حذروا من أن الأمر قد يتطلب سنوات قبل أن يصبح العقار الجديد متاحا للناس على نطاق واسع.
ويقول اختصاصيون في المناعة أشرفوا على إجراء هذا الاختبار إن اللقاح يستهدف بروتينا يوجد في معظم أورام الثدي.
وقال أحد العلماء ويدعى فينسنت تيوهي "نعتقد أن اللقاح سيستخدم ذات يوم للحيلولة دون إصابة النساء البالغات بسرطان الثدي على غرار نجاح لقاحات كثيرة في منع أمراض الأطفال".
وأضاف "إذا نجح العقار في معالجة أورام البشر مثلما نجح في معالجة أورام الفئران، فإن هذا سيكون إنجازا كبيرا إذ سيصبح بإمكاننا التغلب بشكل نهائي على سرطان الثدي".
وكشفت التجارب التي أجراها العلماء أن الفئران التي لحقت بمادة "ألاكتالبومين"، وهي بروتين رئيسي يؤخذ من الحليب، لم تُصب بسرطان الثدي في حين أن الفئران الأخرى التي لم تلقح بهذه المادة أصيبت بسرطان الثدي.
وأجازت الولايات المتحدة استخدام لقاحين مضادين للسرطان الأول لقاح ضد سرطان عنق الرحم والثاني ضد سرطان الكبد.
ويُذكر أن هذه اللقاحات تستهدف بالأساس الفيروسات وليس تشكل السرطان في حد ذاته.
ويتشكل السرطان من نمو خلايا الجسم بشكل عشوائي، وبالتالي فإن محاولة تلقيح الخلية المتضخمة سيؤدي تلقائيا إلى تلقيح جسم المتلقي.​ 
من نفس الموقع
المصدر​


----------



## اني بل (7 يناير 2011)

*اكتشاف عوامل جينية جديدة لها علاقة بسرطان الثدي*






اخصائية اشعة تفحص صور ثدي​ 


حدد باحثون بريطانيون خمس اسباب جينية جديدة لاصابة النساء بسرطان الثدي بشكل وراثي.
وبهذا تصبع العوامل الجينية المعروفة التي تزيد خطر الاصابة بالمرض في عائلات بعينها 18 عاملا.
وربما يؤدي البحث، الذي اسهم فيه بشكل رئيسي باحثون من جامعة كمبردج ونشر في مجلة نيتشر جينتيك، الى الفحص والعلاج الانتقائي للنساء الاكثر عرضة للاصابة بسرطان الثدي.
ويعتد ان واحدة من كل 20 حالة اصابة بسرطان الثدي تعود الى عيوب وراثية في جينات محددة.
ويعد سرطان الثدي اكثر امراض السرطان شيوعا في بريطانيا ويتم تشخيص 45 الف و500 حالة سنويا.
ولا تزال الاسباب الاساسية وراء اصابة المرأة بسرطان الثدي غير معروفة حتى الان، الا ان عوامل الوراثة والبيئة واسلوب المعيشة قد تلعب دورا.
وفي اضخم مشروع بحثي من نوعه، قام الباحثون بفحص الشفرة الوراثية لحوالى 4 الاف امرأة من اسر لديها تاريخ في الاصابة بسرطان الثدي.
ثم قاموا بدراسة الحامض النووي (DNA) لحوالى 24 امرأة مصابة وغير مصابة بسرطان الثدي.
ووجد الباحثون خمسة "مواقع" على الخريطة الجينية البشرية ترتبط بالتاريخ العائلي للاصابة بسرطان الثدي، وهناك 13 موقعا معروفين بالفعل.
ويعرف العلماء ايضا بوجود جينين اثنين غالبا ما يكونا معيوبين عند المصاب بسرطان الثدي، ويعرفان باسم BRCA1 و BRCA2.
وقاد فريق البحث الذي اعد الدراسة د. دوغلاس ايستون من جامعة كمبردج.
وقال في مقابلة مع بي بي سي: "نعرف الان بشكل مؤكد ان تلك التباينات الجينية مرتبطة بخطر الاصابة (بسرطان الثدي). ليست تلك الصورة كاملة لكنها ستسهم في تحديد الطبيعة الوراثية لخطر الاصابة".
واضاف: "كما انها تسهم في فهمنا لكيفية تطور المرض وستؤدي الى فهم اوضح للطبيعية البيولوجية للمرض".
ويتم اجراء الفحص المبكر للنساء اللائي لديهن تاريخ عائلي من الاصابة بسرطان الثدي.
كما انه يحق لهن اجراء فحص جيني اذا كانت لهن قريبة مصابة بسرطان الثدي.​ 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/scienceandtech/2010/05/100509_breast_cancer_gene_tc2.shtml​


----------



## اني بل (7 يناير 2011)

​*الفحص الدوري بالاشعة لسرطان الثدي "يفيد أكثر مما يضر"*





في بعض حالات الفحص يظهر الثدي سليما 



خلصت دراسة اجريت على 80 الف امرأة الى ان فحص الكشف عن سرطان الثدي ينفع أكثر مما يضر وان عدد الحالات التي يتم انقاذها يبرر المغالاة في العلاج.
ويتم استخدام تصوير الثدي بالأشعة السينية (ماموجرام) للفحص حيث يمكنها اكتشاف الاورام الخطيرة، لكنها تكشف ايضا عن اورام حميدة غير ضارة مما يعرض النساء لجراحة تثير القلق بلا داعي.
وادى ذلك الى جدل بين المتخصصين بشأن الفائدة من فحص الكشف عن سرطان الثدي.
الا ان هذه الدراسة تخلص الى ان الفحص ينقذ حياة امرأتين مقابل امرأة واحدة قد تتلقى علاجا بلا ضرورة.
ويتم تشخيص 45 الف حالة سرطان ثدي في بريطانيا سنويا، ويودي المرض بحياة اكثر من 12 الف امرأة في بريطانيا سنويا.
ويتم فحص النساء في المرحلة العمرية ما بين 50 و70 عاما بشكل دوري، عبر التامين الصحي الحكومي، للكشف عن سرطان الثدي كل ثلاث سنوات.
وسيمتد الفحص في انجلترا الى النساء من عمر 47 عاما بدءا من عام 2012.
وتنشر الدراسة، التي اجراها معهد ولفسون للطب الوقائي في بارتس وكلية لندن للطب والاسنان، في مجلة الفحص الطبي الدورية.
وقدرت الدراسة انه على مدى 20 عاما انقذت 5.7 من بين كل 1000 امرأة فحصت من الوفاة بسرطان الثدي.
في الوقت نفسه شخصت 2.3 من بين كل 100 امرأة على ان لديها ورما ليس من الواضح ان كان حميدا او سرطانا يحتاج للعلاج.
ولتوضيح النسب، فانه من بين كل 28 حالة تم تشخيصها انقذت حياة 2.5 واشتبه في حالة واحدة.
ويقول القائمون على هذه الدراسة ان فوائد الفحص للكشف عن سرطان الثدي واضحة تماما.
وبرايهم ان "الفوائد من حيث عدد من انقذت حياتهن تفوق ضعف من تعرضن للضرر بسبب المغالاة في التشخيص".
ويضيف الباحثون: "ويوضح تحليل النتائج انخفاضا كبيرا في عدد الوفيات من سرطان الثدي في حالات الفحص بالماموجرام".
ويقوم برنامج الفحص في التامين الصحي في انجلترا بمراجعة المنشورات التي توزع على المرضى اثر مخاوف من ان المطبوعات لا توفر شرحا كافيا حول الخيارات المتاحة امامهم.
وستنشر نسخة جديدة من المطبوعات هذا الصيف.
وقال ريتشارد وايندر نائب مدير برنامج فحص السرطان في التامين الصحي: "هناك مخاطر مغالاة في التشخيص، وبالتالي احتمال المغالاة في العلاج مرتبطة ببرنامج الفحص".
واضاف: "الا ان هذه الدراسة الاخيرة توضح ان مخاطر المغالاة في التشخيص اقل بكثير مما اشارت اليه تقديرات اخرى، وان الفوائد تفوق المخاطر بكثير".
وتقول سارة هيوم من مؤسسة ابحاث السرطان في بريطانيا انها تامل في ان تطمئن الدراسة الاخيرة نساء بريطانيا بان الفحص مفيد.
وتقول ايما بني المدير الطبي لمركز رعاية سرطان الثدي ان الجدل بشأن جدوى الفحص للكشف عن سرطان الثدي يمكن ان يؤدي الى "التشوش والقلق عند النساء".
الا ان جايانت فاديا جراحة سرطان الثدي في مستشفى ويتنجتون تقول ان الدراسة الاخيرة تستند الى احصاءات غير واضحة تماما.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/scienceandtech/2010/03/100330_am_breast_cancer_tc2.shtml​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2011)

*موضوع مهم جدا 
ومعلومات مهمة 
مرسي كليمو ومرسي اني بل 

ربنا يبعد عننا المرض الفظيع دة​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً راجعة لمرورك 

وشكرا اني لآضافاتك


الرب يبارك فيكم


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (18 يناير 2011)

جميل ورائع جدا جدا
شكرا انى وشكرا كليموووو
على الموضوع المهم والمعلومات الجميلة 
الرب يشفى كل الذين تآلمون من الامراض 
الرب يبارك مجهدتكم الرائعة


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا نورررررررر

نورتِ الموضوع 

يسوع يبارك فيكِ


----------



## الروح النارى (19 يناير 2011)

*شـــــــكرااا*

*أخى الغالى كليمووو*

*معلومات طبية قيمة*

*و كمان شكر خاص*
*لأنى بل *

*على الأضافات الرائعة*

*الرب يباركم و يصونكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2011)

اخي الروح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## فتون (20 يناير 2011)

احلى موضوع بشوفوا بحق وفيه جهد واضح من احلى اثنين مميزين وشاطرين 
قرأت بعضه للأسف مش الكل وعجبني الربط الحلووووو في الموضوع 
كليمووو واني الحبيبان اغنيتوا الموضوع بشكل ينحب ويشجع على القراءة 
والمهم اكتشافه مبكر حتى ما يستفحل المرض ويضطر الى بتر الثدي
حلووووووووو كثثثير كليمووو
يعطيك العافية انت واني على التعب الواضح


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

فتون قال:


> احلى موضوع بشوفوا بحق وفيه جهد واضح من احلى اثنين مميزين وشاطرين
> قرأت بعضه للأسف مش الكل وعجبني الربط الحلووووو في الموضوع
> كليمووو واني الحبيبان اغنيتوا الموضوع بشكل ينحب ويشجع على القراءة
> والمهم اكتشافه مبكر حتى ما يستفحل المرض ويضطر الى بتر الثدي
> ...




شكرااااااااااا كتير يا فتون

لكلماتك الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

